# What breeds is my boy



## decman (Dec 31, 2012)

This young man was a rescue bird after being dumped in town and was driving people nuts so I trapped him and relocated to my farm. Just would like to know what breeds ppl think he may be ??


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bantam cross? Maybe welsummer or austrolop cross


----------



## decman (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you. No one in Tasmania Australia could tell me. So thank you. Just to get some hens that are his cross and all will be grand.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow I didn't know u were in Australia. They might have some chickens I ain't heard of out there. I'm in Alabama, United States


----------



## decman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm new to the world of chickens and I google the wel and they look identical to my boy.


----------



## woody (Dec 25, 2012)

There are a lot of birds that look like that. It's the standard jungle fowl color. I would also consider red Dorking, depending on how big he is and he also may just be a cross of a lot of different birds.


----------



## decman (Dec 31, 2012)

He's only normal size. And young. I think he has stopped growing. But we will have to see after I get some hens if he will get any bigger. Haha


----------



## TerryQui (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow! I want to hug you for saving him and he is just so stinkin' cute!


----------



## decman (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah it was getting to the point where I would drive past and see it flying fencers to flee ppl and dogs so I asked a lady to take my cat trap. 3 days later we got him. And now we struts his stuff at my family farm. Just need girls for him. So that's shy I would love to know what breeds ppl think may be in him.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

his color and build and head look like my easter egger. (mutt) but hes beautiful


----------



## BirdManSamiJD (Sep 19, 2012)

If I were to take a guess ..... 
The first one that comes to mind (as said before) is a standard Jungle Fowl. But considering where you are located that couldn't really be the answer. Soooo, taking into considerstion of that breeds looks & fantasticly bright plumage colors in it's lineage, my guess-timate would be he's a beutifully colored Game-Bird Cross. If he's a smaller size than a standard breed of Rooster, let's say like a RIR, He may possibly even have some Bantam in him, so he may be a Old English Gamebird Bantam style!? 
When and if you ever find out what he really is, Please let us forum ppl know! Good Luck!


----------

